

Stanford lab makes virtual reality more life-like - tlammens
http://www.smartplanet.com/video/stanford-lab-makes-virtual-reality-more-life-like/6345051?tag=mncol;txt

======
wesley
"Very sensitive equipement" -> Zooms in on the xbox 360 kinect sensor.

~~~
justncase80
LOL. But that jack-off machine will probably be popular in certain markets.

